# Mirada at 7 months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Some lovely pictures taken by my friend Erin today  Her topline has gone a bit soft, but maybe I can get some other insight as well.












































\










Obligatory raz pic









Strauss "helping"


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha, Strauss needs the lovin' too. 

Mirada's looking awesome, Xeph! I know nothing about conformation, but she's cute!  The pictures are of great quality too. 

I'm assuming your friend Erin is the one and only, in which case I'm glad you came back up north and got to visit. I know you were going insane down there.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, Erin (Keechak) is an amazing photographer. She'll be doing my wedding too


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is gorgeous that's my offical critque!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Miranda is different to what i am used to, but i think she is lovely. She is staying nice and dark
Can i ask a favour Jackie?
Can you please stack her up, but not have the inside leg up so far? Just to see the difference it makes?  If not that is ok, i will still think she is lovely


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice dog and great pics. how do you get her to stand still like that for so long? or was the quick camera work? LOL


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

What a beautiful, feminine head. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! How did you teach her to stack like that?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Is that a natural stack she's doing? I'd love to see my guys to that for more than a split second. 

She's just beautiful! At 7 months she has a lot of filling out to do, I think she's going to be stunning as an adult.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's actually Mirada, no N xD

The first picture is entirely a free stack. I did not set her up.

Here are a couple more stacks so you can see how she looks on her own:
This is a free stack. I didn't touch her 









Another free stack (still taken from video)









Hand stacked


















Those three pictures were taken at about 6 months of age

And here she is at 13 weeks











> how do you get her to stand still like that for so long?





> Gorgeous! How did you teach her to stack like that?


To answer you both, lots of work  We work almost daily on stacking and gaiting. She now not only entirely understands how to free stack, she's figuring out how to lean into the stack and not post.

She will hold a stack at the end of an 8 foot lead and allow a judge to examine her. While I would never do that in a show, I use it for proofing her holding a stack. My husband is not always around to help me take pictures, so my dogs are taught to hold a stack and bait off something I throw, at which point I take the picture.

99% of Strauss's stacked photos are taken by me.

Also, here's some gaiting stills


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

is there a training video on this?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL! No. We just do what we do


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Xeph...nice pics..congrats!
Have you been showing her?....how has she been doing in the ring?
I haven't done much AKC Conformation...so I'm curious, because I'm not familiar with it....
Robin


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's entered in her first show next weekend (9-11 and 9-12)  It'll be interesting, lol.

And thank you on the pics. My photographer friend is amazing


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She is sooo pretty! 

Good luck in the show! My puppy will also be in her first show next weekend too (LOL, you aren't coming to Oklahoma by any chance, are you?)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mirada is beautiful! I love her coat!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> LOL, you aren't coming to Oklahoma by any chance, are you?)


Haha, no! We're going to be in Big Bend, WI


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Mirada is beautiful Jackie! I do see her soft topline that your talking about. I hope she firms back up for you. I really like her head, I love the dark face. I like the 3rd to the last picture and the last picture.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I've decided not to worry too much about her topline right now. She's a stagey puppy. Just gotta wait and see.


----------

